# Looking for a northland booty call spinnerbait



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Will buy any some one has. Looking for a northland booty call spinnerbait. They were taken off the American market. Please pm me if you have any used or new ones you want to part with. Thanks


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Try overstock baits or something.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Google "northland booty call spinnerbait"...
about 8 hits came back.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Buy your self some spinner bait bodies..... Stinger Hooks...... Christmas tinsel (wait till AFTER Christmas)...... Zip Ties......

Attach stinger. Lay out twice as much tinsel as you need and wrap it to the lead collar with a zip tie. Trim to length. You could build one of those in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Lots of better muskie spinner bait options IMO.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks guys. Found a bunch on a musky buy sell trade Facebook page.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree that you could make it for very little expense, probably as low as $4 or so.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I do want to get into making them I make alot of my own jigs now for walleye. Just need to get a few things to get set up. Also have been looking for a large spinnerbait mold to make 2 to 3 oz baits.














these are my customs that I pour ,paint and tie. So buck tails and spinnerbait s are in the near future


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've made some that were 2 oz and 2.5 oz and I really didn't like them. At least for around here, it seems that 1 to 1.5 oz spinnerbaits are perfect! I've never had a follow on the bigger ones. 

It's strange, bigger rubber works, and big gliders seem to work. Though, I've never gotten a follow or hooked up on a big SB or a big BT.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have never heard of the booty call, looks good! I use a lot of the black and orange 1/2oz reed runners and have a bunch of the mag reed runners for long casts.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> I've made some that were 2 oz and 2.5 oz and I really didn't like them. At least for around here, it seems that 1 to 1.5 oz spinnerbaits are perfect! I've never had a follow on the bigger ones.
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange, bigger rubber works, and big gliders seem to work. Though, I've never gotten a follow or hooked up on a big SB or a big BT.



Look at the forage. I still do good on 12 and 13's at cave run though.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> I've made some that were 2 oz and 2.5 oz and I really didn't like them. At least for around here, it seems that 1 to 1.5 oz spinnerbaits are perfect! I've never had a follow on the bigger ones.
> 
> It's strange, bigger rubber works, and big gliders seem to work. Though, I've never gotten a follow or hooked up on a big SB or a big BT.


Where did you get your mold for your 2 and 2.5 oz spinnerbait s critter ?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.lurepartsonline.com/


----------

